# Donum Superadditum and EO



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 19, 2006)

Does EO hold to this Donum Superadditum idea? I've been reading through Athanasius' On the Incarnation, and he seems to have a similar view (platonic influence perhaps?), though certainly predating the Roman idea. I know he was more influential in Eastern circles. Just curious.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 23, 2006)

Any ideas??? 

DTK?


----------



## DTK (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> Any ideas???
> 
> DTK?


I started to reply to this, but wanted to lay back and give others the opportunity to do so. I am fearful of extending the impression of possessing an understanding of all things patristic. Unlike modern Roman theology, the Eastern Orthodox would not use the language of _Donum Superadditum_, but they do embrace something of the concept behind it.

For starters, look up the term _Donum Superadditum_ on this web site, and note where the views are distinguished. http://www.cprf.co.uk/articles/imageofgod.htm

DTK


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTK_
> I am fearful of extending the impression of possessing an understanding of all things patristic.



Too late! You're our resident expert, DTK!


----------

